
Show HN: An old-school forum for new-school web designers, developers and makers - xadz
https://webwide.io/
======
xadz
I wrote some thoughts on why I think a traditional forum is better than other
platforms for some things: [https://webwide.io/threads/why-
webwide.65/](https://webwide.io/threads/why-webwide.65/)

I'm sure it won't be for everyone and that's fine. There is a super welcoming
community already for anybody that would like to dive in.

Please feel free to AMA about it!

------
ym705
Been hanging around since few months and it's a really nice community! <3

~~~
xadz
Thanks so much! :)

